# Oil stains on jacket



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

I work at a mountain with older chairlifts and as well as casual mild dirt stains on my jacket, I have got some stains from oil/grease dripping off the lifts on it.

I am wondering about washing/care for this type of stain on this jacket as it doesn't have any care instructions on it.

I have the quicksilver Sled Dogg Jacket
Tech Features – 5,000mm water-resistant material, 240g of Downfill, and Taffeta lining. Shell - 59% Polyester 41% Nylon.

Jacket: Quicksilver Sled Dogg Jacket : Down Jackets | evo


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

kiss it goodbye, esp if its grease

I work with heavy equipment and everything grese gets on I trash it right away

DONT PUT IT IN YOUR WASHING MACHINE, IT WILL LEAVE GREASE ON EVERYTHING YOU PUT IN THERE AFTER!!!!
and its down filled. it will destroy the jacket

you can try and dry clean it but tell them what the stain is


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Grease is insanely difficult to get out. Go to the store and look in the cleaner isle. You may be able to find a cleaner that can remove some of the appearance of it, but you have a 99% chance of never fully getting the stain out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 totally agree ^^^

Grease/oil won't ever come out all the way. It might lighten a bit if you have it cleaned, but you'll still see it.


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

It's not huge. Deffinatly not enough to throw it away over. It's about 3 spots, each less than the size of a penny at the bottom of the jacket. Just anoys me as the jacket is only a season old. But seeing as it's at the bottom of the jacket it's not like it needs to stay real waterproof there so I can use slightly harsher cleaning products on it.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to do a LOT of snowmobiling, and getting oil and grease on my gear was a constant(my newest sled was a '79 Polaris). I found that Lest Oil worked great to clean my gear. Not sure how well it will work on down filled gear, but it got almost all the oil stains out of my gear. Good luck.


----------

